# Scottish apple gingerbread



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

Another recipe to help Alix with her apple mountain!  This was a recipe from a selection from a lady called Johanna Mathie.  She has collected many, many Scottish recipes over the years.

Half pound cooking apples (eg Bramley)
Sugar to cook the apples (according to your taste)
3 oz demerara sugar
Quarter pound Tate and Lyle golden syrup (obtainable in many US stores in ethnic food aisles!)
6 oz self raising flour
1 teaspoon ground ginger
quarter teaspoon ground cloves
1 large egg, lightly beaten

Set oven to gas mark 4/350F. Grease an 8 inch x 6 inch cake tin. Peel, core and slice apples. Put into a pan with a little water and sufficient sugar to your taste. Stew gently until tender then mash and cool.

In a separate pan, melt syrup and butter and demerara gently until dissoved. Leave to cool.

Sift flour, ginger, cloves into a bowl and make a well in the centre. Add egg to the syrup mixture and pour into the flour, mix well. Stir in the cooled, mashed apples and beat well until all the ingredients are well incorporated.

Scrape into the tin and cook for about 30 mins until firm. Leave to stand a few minutes in the tin before turning out to cool on a wire rack. Store in an airtight tin.

This is nicer on the second day!


----------



## Shunka (Sep 29, 2006)

Another great one!! Thank you!! What is demerara sugar?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

It's a soft brown sugar.


----------



## Shunka (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought so!! Thank you!!!! I have this printed and added to a little file of your great recipes!!! That way I know who to thank again when the rave reviews start here, lol.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

BLUSH....


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Ish, for the recipe, appreciate it!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 30, 2006)

Yum. This looks ace. Thanks Ishbel.


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 30, 2006)

This sounds wonderful, Ishbel!  Yet another winning recipe from you!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, it's actually by a lady called Johanna Mathie - but I've baked this for years and years


----------

